# Chicken neck question



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, do you think it would be ok if I gave Nacho who has IBS a raw chicken neck?
Thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The only way to know if to try it? I know on the raw feeders list there are a lot of dogs with IBS, EPI, etc. and they do great on a raw diet.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, i did try it and while he seemd excited and ran of with his treasure lol, he only licked it, gave it a little nibble then dropped it in dirt and just stood there looking all proud lol.Obviously he wasn't fussed on it.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine were like that the first couple of times with raw chicken, they soon got the hang of it though. I only give 1/2 a chicken neck at a time though, otherwise my little ones poop cement!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks OzChi, will try it again then


----------

